# Water Pump Removal on 83 Stanza



## knji (Oct 26, 2003)

So far, I have removd 2/3 belts, upper timing belt cover, all lower timing belt cover bolts. In order to get access to the remaining three water pump bolts, I need to remove the lower timing belt cover. However, in order to remove this timing belt cover it looks like I have to remove the crankshaft pulley. 

The problem I now face is removing the crankshaft pulley. I used a long extension on a 14mm socket and prevented rotation of the camshaft by inserting a large pry bar within one of the holes on the camshaft sprocket. The crankshaft nut will not move. I also used an electric impact wrench to no avail. Chilton mentioned putting the car in gear and getting someone step on the brake pedal but that did not work on this auto tranny equipped 1983 stanza. Engine type is CA20.

Been in the archives but could not locate a posting related to this particular problem. So my question is:

What is the proper procedure in removing the crankshaft pulley? Is the removal direction of the nut anticlockwise just like any other?

TIA.

knji


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

I did timing belt on my 1987 Multi which also uses the CA20 2.0L motor, the crank pulley came off by removing the 10mm bolts, it wasn't the usual large center bolt, very easy to remove.

Oops, just realized this is a very old posting, oh well maybe it will help someone else!!


----------

